# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  María Teresa Estevan Bolea: 'Las nucleares no cerrarán, aunque quieran no podrán'

## F. Lázaro

Interesante entrevista hace un par de días a Dña. María Teresa Estevan Bolea, poniendo los puntos sobre las íes sobre la situación del sistema eléctrico español. Ingeniera Industrial, primera mujer que ingresó en el Cuerpo de Ingenieros Industriales del Estado. Ex presidenta del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear y decana del Colegio Oficial de Ingenieros Industriales de Madrid.

----------


## ben-amar

Es que a dia de hoy es imposible el cerrarlas, ni a corto/medio plazo. No hay infraestructura alternativa al respecto.
Ni poniendose en marcha a todo trapo en otra clase de medios de generar la energia necesaria se podria contemplar el cierre a uun medio plazo.

----------

